
El Capitan System Integrity Protection and Dlopen - reaperhulk
https://langui.sh/2015/11/27/sip-and-dlopen/
======
vitovito
Ugh, yes, just ran into this and went through the same debugging process. This
is a good walkthrough of the issue and confirms that it's otherwise
undocumented.

